# Staffpad software on an alternative hardware (not on Surface!)



## joefor (Jul 3, 2017)

Someone are trying Staffpad on an HP Elite x2 1012 G1 ??
Im doing this, and have some troubles, so I would like to know if there are known issues on this hardware....


----------



## mikeh-375 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hin Joefor,
I'm sorry I can't be of any help with your query, but can I ask what pen you are using and what problems you are encountering?
I am looking at HPs' Envy x360 15.6" and am trying to ascertain what pen works best for Sibelius and Staffpad.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Aug 19, 2017)

Joefor,
If it is any help whatsoever, the HP(microsoft) pen uses n-trig technology and I have been told by someone on the HP forum that it works on Surface products and that surface pens work with HP pc's that use the HP pen above. Staffpad is ok with n-trig I believe, but I have only been told about the pen compatibility above and not actually experienced using it and seeing its performance in real life!!!!
You can find a compatibility chart for HP models and pens here....
https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c05166879
Scroll to https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c05166879#AbT0 + .collapse (Consumer computers compatible with HP pens and styluses) and open the link for the list.
Please keep this thread informed if you find out any more info as I for one would love to know how you get on....
Mike.


----------



## joefor (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi mikeh-375, HP Elite uses a Wacom pen and works fine in Staffpad. My problem with Staffpad is only print function: it is totally unformatted: only one bar per page, the lyric font is bigger than the title one (!), etc....
David W. Hearn (StaffPad creator) replied me very kindly that he can ensure the correct working only on Microsoft Surface ... but it is investigating about the issue (never seen before)...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Aug 19, 2017)

oh ok ...thought you were having pen trouble. I'm sure they'll figure it out for you.


----------



## joefor (Aug 19, 2017)

I hope. Thanks for interesting .


----------



## ROCCO MATONE (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd like to know if anyone has experience using sibelius 8 with an Acer spin tablet / laptop. And what & what pen or stylus works with that machine and Sebelius. Acer has their own stylus. I do not want to buy a Surface Pro. Consumer Reports has taken them off their preferred list. Many problems also.


----------

